# Nachfolger der Fritzbox 7590?



## alalcoolj (15. Februar 2019)

Ist da schon was bekannt? Will mir in 2 Monaten das Flaggschiff kaufen, wäre blöd wenn dann kurz darauf der Nachfolger erscheint...


----------



## airXgamer (15. Februar 2019)

Sollte noch dauern:
2009 -> 7390
2013 -> 7490
2017 -> 7590


----------



## alalcoolj (16. Februar 2019)

Danke!


----------

